# New Gunleather



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I just can't do leatherwork any more. Arthritis cramps my hands up and makes them ineffective.
So I've been reduced to buying my gunleather!

The situation is complicated by the pistol I will be carrying, also because of arthritis.
I'm switching from my AMT .45 Backup pocket pistol to a Colt's M.1903 Pocket Hammerless, in .380 ACP.
Not many people make holsters for the .380 Pocket Hammerless.

I was directed to Ed Buffaloe, a relatively new holster maker in Texas. He makes pouches for the old ones-and the new ones, too.
His work is very good, and it's also very reasonably priced.
You can see his work at: Custom Holsters by Ed Buffaloe

I ordered two of his pancake jobs, unlined, one in brown and the other in black.
I'm wearing the brown one right now, and it is well designed and quite comfortable.
While the pistol is pulled in snugly and close to my body (at about 4:00), access is easy and presentation is smooth. The rig is just tight enough, and seems to need very little break-in.
I am extremely pleased with Ed's unlined pancake holsters!

Ed does not make belts or magazine pouches. Instead, he recommends Galco's off-the-shelf products.
At the same time that I ordered Ed's holsters, I asked Galco for a brown belt, and a brown and a black magazine pouch. (I already had a black Galco belt.) Ed's holsters got here first, but my Galco order wasn't far behind.

In my estimation, Galco still makes the best readymade, off-the-shelf belts, holsters, and magazine pouches in the business.
Certainly, I can't point out any faults with anything I've ever received as review samples, or bought, from them.

If you need a well-designed, well-made, built-for-the-gun holster at a reasonable price, I suggest that you view Ed Buffaloe's web-site, and send him an e-mail.
If you want to buy ready-made gunleather of any kind, I similarly suggest that you look at Galco's web-site for whatever you need.

Neither maker will disappoint you.


----------

